

Cancer test that can spot one cancer cell in a billion moves closer to real use - trustfundbaby
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110104/ap_on_he_me/us_med_cancer_blood_test

======
tomjen3
I wonder how many cases it is going to detect that would have disappeared on
their own, given how sensitive the test is.

~~~
vannevar
I'd bet everyone has transient cancer cells in their body, the problem occurs
when the response mechanisms break down. Not sure how much clinical value a
test this sensitive will have. Any oncologists out there?

------
bedris
For those interested in more background on the microfluidic technology used,
here is the original paper published in Nature in 2007:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v450/n7173/abs/nature06...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v450/n7173/abs/nature06385.html)

